# TT Pronghorn SL



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just ordered a Pronghorn SL for my diamond rapture. I got tired of the WB takin my flechings off. Anyone have some good reviews on this fall away? Like ease of set up and what not.


----------



## benfire23 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Love the TT Pronghorn SL!*

I have a TT Pronghorn SL on my bow and it is as close to perfect as I could find. I did a lot of research and tested many rests before settling on the Pronghorn. It is light, easy to install, simple to set up, and reliable to use. 

One problem I had initially was the noise of the arrow sliding over the drop-away arm while drawing. There was a slight sliding noise and the arrow didn't slide over the arm as smoothly as I would have liked. I put a little moleskin on the drop-away arm to quiet it and improve the smoothness of the arrow passing over the arm during the draw. I wrapped the moleskin right around the prongs on the arm and the arrow now slides smoothly and silently over the arm.

In addition the drop-away arm made a little click as it hit the shelf when it dropped during a shot. I put some moleskin on the shelf under the arm and that problem was solved as well. 

About the only thing that I could say I don't like is that there is no way to hold the arrow on the shelf while carrying the bow with an arrow nocked. I like to hunt by spotting and stalking out west, so I often am closing the distance on a deer with an arrow nocked and I have to make sure I hold the arrow in place during those movements. It really doesn't hurt anything but it just adds one more variable to a complicated situation. 

I did install the included arrow holder on the shelf forward of the drop-away arm. The holder keeps the arrow from sliding back and forth across the shelf and it only takes a finger to hold the arrow from falling vertically from the holder while moving with an arrow nocked. 

Overall I am very happy with the rest! It was easy to tune and set-up for hunting was a snap. I think this rest is a great choice! Good luck!

Ben


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks man, where did you get the skin? I ordered a extra arrow holder and a extra sims pad for the riser.


----------



## benfire23 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Moleskin*

I bought moleskin & adhesive-backed fleece from a local bow shop. I did see both offered for sale online, I think at Keystone Country Store or Bowhunter's Supply Store. (www.keystonecountrystore.com & bowhunterssupplystore.com) Good luck!

Ben


----------



## 92python (Jul 24, 2006)

*I replaced my TT SL with a TT Micro Adjust*

I shoot fixed heads and to ensure they are flying right with the field points you need to make rest adjustments.

On the SL there is only one screw that you loosen up to make both the up-down and side to side adjustments. It was very hard to adjust one direction and not the other. Found a TT Micro adjust used on the classifieds for about 30 or 35 bucks and haven't looked back.

Also, You can just buy a different (tighter fitting) arrow holder that will keep your arrow in place instead of using your finger.


----------



## benfire23 (Apr 29, 2006)

*MicroAdjust is Better!*

92python is right about the microadjust, it is much easier to tune. I bought a spot hogg sight with microadjust and it really makes sighting in much easier. I didn't buy the microadjust TT simply because my budget forced me to make cuts somewhere. The SL is still fairly easy to tune but you do have to be careful to make adjustments on one plane without moving the other!

As for the arrow holder I tried the one that came with the TT and another that I purchased separately that was supposed to hold small diameter arrows tight (Easton Axis Full Metal Jacket). Both held fine while target shooting and in a treestand, but neither held the arrow tight enough when stalking on the ground. Of course, I can't complain about it because stalking often means the bow is pushed on the ground or held down low or any number of other positions which the holders were probably not designed for. Other than the Whisker Biscuit, I don't know of any rest that holds the arrow close enough to the launcher that the shooter won't have to readjust the arrow after carrying it like that. So as I am stalking I hold the bow a little high on the grip and keep my index finger over the arrow on the shelf. Its easy enough to do and keeps my bow a little simpler than it would be with a full-containment rest. Probably won't work for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I might have to let my shop adjust it for me then. I am also shooting FMJ so I will get to see what you mean about the arrow holder.


----------

